# Goat House Heater



## lauramae86 (Oct 8, 2013)

My three Nigerian Dwarf goats live in a jumbo dog house. Can anyone recommend a dog house heater to keep them warm on these cold nights we have been having?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The only thing you can do is heavily bed the floor.


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

Just make sure they are dry, and have plenty of warm bedding in there and they should be fine. They have lots of hair to keep them warm. The best item I bought for cold weather was an electric water bucket to keep the goats water from freezing. 

The only time you need heating is for new born kids that are coming into an eight degree world. My husband made one of those heated barrels. You take a plastic 50 gal barrel. Fit a light bulb fixture into the top, put a 100 w. incandescent bulb into it, cut a small hole in the bottom of the front of the barrel for them to get into when it's cold outside. My kids learn to run out get a sip of milk from Mom and then run back in where it's warm.

DonnaBelle


----------



## lauramae86 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm such a nervous mommy with these little guys! They have little dog sweaters on and I'm scared they will get cold at night! Is it OK if they are shivering. It's only 25°…it's not that darn cold!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

25 degrees! It's about 50 degrees at night here in Arizona. I think your little goats will be fine, so long as they have lots of bedding in their house. You could put a heat lamp right outside their "dog/goat house", just to keep them extra warm.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------

